# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Заставки

## Sanych

Сюда выкладываем заставки красивые и не очень
От меня две. Луна и Бабочки. Луна показывает настоящее положение для вашего города, координаты, в каком знаке гороскопа находится. Города не все есть конечно же. Жодино точно не было, настраивал на Борисов. А бабочки, просто красивая заставка  Там видно рабочий стол, а на нём сидят и перелетают бабочки. Бабочки с кейгеном, там надо нажать на кнопочку чтобы получить ключ. Имя будет в самом кейгене. 



[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]



Бабочки - 	[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Луна - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Дождь.*
Заставка в виде дождя с обтеканимем капель по экрану. Довольно не плохо выглядит. По моему со звуком, не помню уже 

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

